# Clones



## Beachdude757 (Sep 2, 2021)

My first clone


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2021)

Nice


----------



## pute (Sep 2, 2021)

Looks good.  Only One?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Beachdude757 (Sep 2, 2021)

Well no room and can only have 4 plants here I'm a newby trying to learn.


----------



## pute (Sep 2, 2021)

Looks good.  Have fun.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2021)

Oh Yes I remember when I had my 1st Clone
Ya never forget your 1st one, nice job ya broke your cherry


----------

